# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Vĩnh Long: Chùa Vạn Linh đón Bằng công nhận Di tích lịch sử văn hóa cấp tỉnh

## Taeyeon0903

_Nguồn: website Cinet_

UBND xã Tân Hòa đã phối hợp với Phòng Văn hóa – Thông tin TP. Vĩnh Long long trọng tổ chức lễ đón nhận Bằng công nhận Di tích lịch sử văn hóa cấp tỉnh cho chùa Vạn Linh.


Chùa Vạn Linh tọa lạc tại ấp Tân Nhơn, xã Tân Hoà, thành phố Vĩnh Long, tỉnh Vĩnh Long, được xây dựng vào đầu thế kỷ XIX. Chùa được xây dựng trên diện tích 1.348,6 m2, bằng bê tông cốt thép, có hàng rào xung quanh. Mái lợp ngói âm dương, vách xây tường, cột vuông bằng xi măng. Mặt tiền quay về hướng tây, chánh điện và hậu tổ được xây dựng nối tiếp nhau, nhà khói nằm bên trái chánh điện, nhà mát nằm bên phải chánh điện. Từ cổng trước nhìn vào, tổng thể công trình kiến trúc như sau: cổng, sân, miếu, chánh điện, hậu tổ, nhà khói, nhà mát. Trải qua bao thăng trầm biến đổi của thời gian, chùa Vạn Linh vẫn tồn tại cùng đạo pháp và dân tộc.

Trong hai cuộc kháng chiến trường kỳ chống thực dân Pháp và đế quốc Mỹ, chùa Vạn Linh là cơ sở cách mạng ngay trong lòng địch. Các vị sư trụ trì và phật tử yêu nước của chùa qua các thời kỳ đã có nhiều trí dũng, gan dạ, nuôi chứa cán bộ, chiến sĩ và chùa đã trở thành mặt trận chiến đấu ngay trong lòng địch thông qua các hoạt động binh vận và chính trị. Sau ngày giải phóng, được sự quan tâm đầu tư của tỉnh, chính quyền địa phương và phật tử gần xa, chùa Vạn Linh đã được trùng tu nhiều lần, các loại hình sinh hoạt văn hóa dân gian và các lễ hội truyền thống được duy trì. Chùa Vạn Linh đã được UBND tỉnh Vĩnh Long công nhận là Di tích lịch sử văn hóa cấp tỉnh vào ngày 21/6/2011.

Được biết, đến nay, trên địa bàn toàn tỉnh Vĩnh Long đã có 9 di tích được công nhận là di tích lịch sử văn hóa cấp quốc gia và 29 di tích cấp tỉnh.

----------

